# PESCO 777 AIRCRAFT HYDRAULIC SETUP



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

FOR SALE PAIR OF PESCO 777'S + BENDIX DUAL ACTING FLOW EQUALIZER! READY TO BE INSTALLED.$1850 O.B.O!!NEED TO SELL! PM OR CALL ME WITH ANY QUESTIONS. ADAM (818)804-1631


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

Are they nos or rebuilt? Have they been bench tested?


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Oct 24 2010, 09:07 AM~18893272
> *Are they nos or rebuilt? Have they been bench tested?
> *


The pumps and motors were overhauled by a certified aircraft mechanic to og specs. And they have been tested and work


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I want to sell my setup for this one!


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

good seller right here, got some sightglasses from him some time back......... :thumbsup:


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Oct 24 2010, 06:45 PM~18896474
> *good seller right here, got some sightglasses from him some time back.........  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro...just really need to get it off my hands right now.


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 24 2010, 04:05 PM~18895275
> *I want to sell my setup for this one!
> *


 Make me an offer!!!  Willing to sell without the eq for less


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Oct 24 2010, 10:09 PM~18896773
> *Make me an offer!!!   Willing to sell without the eq for less
> *


I wish I could, best deal so far! I just got my self int a BMH setup pretty deep so momma wouldn't go for me jumping on these. Good luck though. This is a smoking deal!


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Oct 22 2010, 07:55 PM~18884957
> *FOR SALE PAIR OF PESCO 777'S + BENDIX DUAL ACTING FLOW EQUALIZER! READY TO BE INSTALLED.$1850 O.B.O!!NEED TO SELL! PM OR CALL ME WITH ANY QUESTIONS. ADAM (818)804-1631
> 
> 
> ...


what up adam nice set up should sale fast :thumbsup:


----------



## BAD70 (Feb 12, 2009)

what is the bendix dual flow supposed to do? sounds like a complete setup...just wondering if that part is needed, or not.


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Oct 25 2010, 03:26 PM~18904662
> *what up adam nice set up should sale fast  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO...I HOPE SO!!


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Oct 25 2010, 09:28 PM~18907838
> *THANKS BRO...I HOPE SO!!
> *


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

Damn for less than 2 G's to have all AC and fittings??Thats cheaper than a package deal setup. Setup is sick!!!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 26 2010, 07:35 AM~18911185
> *Damn for less than 2 G's to have all AC and fittings??Thats cheaper than a package deal setup. Setup is sick!!!
> *


x3


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

Good Luck On The Sale!! :thumbsup:


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Oct 26 2010, 08:02 PM~18917311
> *Good Luck On The Sale!! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Oct 22 2010, 08:55 PM~18884957
> *FOR SALE PAIR OF PESCO 777'S + BENDIX DUAL ACTING FLOW EQUALIZER! READY TO BE INSTALLED.$1850 O.B.O!!NEED TO SELL! PM OR CALL ME WITH ANY QUESTIONS. ADAM (818)804-1631
> 
> 
> ...


STILL GOT IT!!


----------



## THEE REAL OG RYDER (Oct 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 26 2010, 09:35 AM~18911185
> *Damn for less than 2 G's to have all AC and fittings??Thats cheaper than a package deal setup. Setup is sick!!!
> *



Yup, snooze you lose!


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THEE REAL OG RYDER_@Oct 29 2010, 12:02 PM~18941145
> *Yup, snooze you lose!
> *



lol


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

Did it sell yet?


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

No. Still taking offers!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

keep it till January and it's in the mail!!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)




----------

